# Blister on paw



## mteguh (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi, I just noticed that there is a "blister" on my dog's front right paw.
That blister is also in between the "fingers".
What is that and how can I treat that?

My dog seems fine overall but he licks on that blister a lot.









Thanks,
Tee


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

I would go ahead and go to the Vet to get a proper treatment for the paw, infection can set in and go all the way up his leg. Next stop would be a groomers to trim his paws up and get his nails clipped so that you can better treat the area and avoid any other injuries. 

This is your first post, so what type of dog is he and how old?

Just by looking at the picture, I can't really tell what it could be.


----------



## mteguh (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks EscVelocity. Yes I plan to take him to the vet first thing in the morning.
He's a 1 year old schnauzer named Samson.









Thanks,
Tee


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I don't think that looks like a blister, it looks more like a bug bite or bee sting to me. I do recommend a vet as well but has he stepped on a bee or anything like that?


----------



## EscVelocity (Mar 31, 2011)

mteguh said:


> Thanks EscVelocity. Yes I plan to take him to the vet first thing in the morning.
> He's a 1 year old schnauzer named Samson.
> 
> View attachment 25295
> ...


Awe, he's so cute. I hope everything is fine with him. Please give us updates on the Lil Guy.


----------



## LuvMyAngels (May 24, 2009)

Any lumps should be checked out by a vet. We may be good on this forum, but we're unable to check the dog hands on and so could easily tell you it's "xyz" and have it turn out to be something completely different (and potentially more serious).


----------

